# ross co.



## alph2 (Oct 17, 2012)

me and grandson found 5 lbs ross co today all yelows about 4 in.


----------



## wizard_12 (Apr 24, 2013)

Care to share where? Hahaha
I'm dying to find some.


----------



## shrooner (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm Finding the Yellow on Top of the Ridges in Pike County wizard Found 4-5 lb today on Top of Long Nob But I live about Half way Up Long Nob on the Clines Chaple side But still Finding a Bunch of Half Free (PeckerHeads) and Blacks down about the Half to 3/4 ways up the Hills. Most Under Elms, Ash, Poplar and Old Grape Vines Wild Grapes that is. Hope this Helps you. Oh I Left 2 of the Biggest Yellows Lay where I found them Today I took pictures of them and Cut them Off and either missed my Sack Opening or left them lay did not notice they were missing until I got Home LOL now thats Bad out of a #1 Srooner' Yes I do know Shrooms dont have a N in it lol. Jim


----------



## shroomfever (Apr 7, 2013)

Found a few in scioto trails today.....anyone have any tips on where to find the big yellows?...Im finding some yellows but none big enough to brag about....


----------



## wizard_12 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm going out tomorrow evening. Just had a decent rain so I sure hope it helps. I'm dying to find a nice mess of em sometime soon.


----------



## shrooner (Apr 13, 2013)

This time of Year Shroomfever I start what I call Road Hunting I drive the Mostly Back Roads and Lood for Dead Elms and just stop and take a quick look around the Trees You may make 20-30 stops and Nothing But that 1 stop will net you 4-8lb or it always has for me and I find more Yellows like that then any other way. And just for your ease of Mind all Roads in OH has a Min of 40' Right of way so no Permission Needed un less you go Pass the State Right of way and alot of the Black Top Roads have a 80' esment so 40' from the Center line each side, But I have never Been ask what I was doing and I will stop in front of Houses with People out in the Yard I have Been Invited over to Have a Beer with many, Now that part can get a little ify if there is a Bunch of Drunk people there LOL, But you have the Right to use any part of the Highways in Ohio. Hope this Helps some. Jim


----------

